# Blogs  systematisch mit Werbung verseucht



## Captain Picard (5 April 2007)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,475822,00.html


> GETARNTE WERBUNG IN DEUTSCHEN BLOGS
> Fünf falsche Freunde
> Seit einem Monat überschwemmen fünf junge Menschen die populärsten deutschen Weblogs mit Kommentaren. Sie verweisen auf ihre Seiten bei MySpace, YouTube sowie Flickr und feiern ein neues Parfüm. Jetzt bestätigt der Duftwasser-Hersteller: Das ist eine bezahlte Kampagne.


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2007)

*AW: Blogs  systematisch mit Werbung verseucht*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,475822,00.html


Man kann heute kein Blog ohne SPAM-Filter betreiben. Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Greenhorn (5 April 2007)

*AW: Blogs  systematisch mit Werbung verseucht*

"der Duft für eine Generation, die im Web 2.0 zuhause ist"


----------

